# Awning Repair - Pic Now Loaded



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Figures on problems the entire year and on your last trip of the season a tree decides to jump out infront of my trailer and squish about 3ft of my awning tube. Thew awning did not tear but now I have a flat spot and a slight bend in the tube which makes it awkward to roll in our out.

I misjudge a corner and got wedged between to trees. I thought I was clear, but forgot that the awning sticks out an additional 4"









I looked at it last and I will have to remove the awning to make the repairs. I hoping that once removed that I can use 2 pieces of wood and some C clamps to squeeze the tube back into shape again. The awning looks easy to remove, only 2 bolts...but is it spring loaded???

I could use some help with

1. Removal of awning (tube only)
2. Straighten of the tube (removing a flat spot) Any puller ideas?
3. Best place to buy a new one if I have to

I took some pics but it was difficult to see the flat spot because the awning material covered it. I will try to take some once tube is exposed

Thanks
Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry to hear about the run-in with the tree. you bring up a good point though. I often look in my mirror and see the space between the side of the trailer and the "obsticle" forgetting about the awning up on top.

Good luck with thr repair. hopefully you can salvage it without having to buy a new one.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Thor said:


> Figures on problems the entire year and on your last trip of the season a tree decides to jump out infront of my trailer and squish about 3ft of my awning tube. Thew awning did not tear but now I have a flat spot and a slight bend in the tube which makes it awkward to roll in our out.
> 
> I misjudge a corner and got wedged between to trees. I thought I was clear, but forgot that the awning sticks out an additional 4"
> 
> ...


I did that with mine at the end - it also knocked off most of the end piece that holds the spring assembly. I used that epoxy stuff that comes in a roll - you mix them together and they supposedly harden stronger than steel. It looks funky, but works. I didn't try to remove the flat part from the awning tube - I figured the aluminum would break if I tried and cause more problems.

Taking it off the tt seems easy enough except that it will be a bear to manipulate and maneuver. Probably be at least a two-man job

I think the best place to buy a replacement would be a local dealer that sell parts. They get shipments in all the time. If you order it to have it delivered it will cost a ton just in shipping charges.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor,

When you say you squished the awning tube, are you talking of the tube the awning rolls up on, or one of the support tubes? If - as I am reading it - it is the tube the awning rolls up on, you may have problems. That tube is aluminum, and aluminum does not like to be bent back and forth. One bend, one time, is about all you can do before it starts cracking, and that tree made the first bend. Also, being an extrusion, it may be pretty resistant to regaining its former sectional shape.

As far as it being spring loaded... yes, it is. I would be guessing as to how to release the tension, so I will not speak to that matter. Maybe if we put the Bat signal out, Andy will duck into a phone both and get it all figured out for us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Thor,

Like Doug said the awning is surely spring loaded. Without a picture I could only envision that you would have to completely dis-assemble it and un-bend it from the inside. Check this website "Sunsetter Awnings" . I bought one of these for my house and I thought I remembered seeing how to change the awning itself and how to mess with the springs.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

When I crunched my awning last summer, I found www.marksrv.com to be very affordable place for replacement parts.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Whether the tube can be bent back into a functional shape depends on the severity of the malformation. Note I use the word "functional". IMHO, the best you can hope for is to get the tube reasonably straight end to end. I think the flat spot you mentioned will be impossible to remove entirely, if at all.

But if the flat spot is minor and if you manage to straighten the tube end to end, the awning should roll up well enough and deploy well enough to work. However, a mishapen awning tube sure won't look very nice on your new Outback. If you can make it work OK and can live with its looks, you can save some money. Good luck.

Bill


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry guys

It is the roller tube that got squished, everything else is ok. I figure the roller tube works the same as your garage door. I found a site that tells you how many turns when you install and to use vise grips in a vise when releasing the tension.

The awning works but if you can image a pole spinning with a flat spot and a bent. You have to be careful beacuse it shakes. Rolled up you cannot see the any damage because the fabric covers it.

I would be looking for a awning tube replacement or I was thinking of a treaded rod and mandrel to bend it back as i pulled it thru. Mind you if a new tube is $100 or so (I am praying) it may not be worth it







Any good sources for awning roller replacements?

Anyone know how to measure the awning to ensure you get the right one? Who supplies Keystone? I want to make sure that the awning will slide back into the tube.

Maybe the best solution is to upgrade to a power awning - Now if I can only sell it to my DW.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I doubt you are the first person to do that so I would imagine any large dealer would have the tube in stock







My opinion is the possibility of getting hurt with the spring is very real, it would be worth the money to pay the labor.

John


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

There are two springs inside the tube - one from each end, and they are each almost half the length of the tube. Be VERY careful when trying to unwind the springs, and keep track of how many revolutions each spring is wound, and what direction. (The number of windings on each should be the same, but the direction of winding will be opposite from one end to the other end.) Try to picture in your mind the type of garage door spring mechanism (the kind that hugs the wall over the top of the door). It's the same principle, just inside the tube.

This is definately a two-person job. I had a Carefree awning on my popup. The locking mechanism broke after about 3 seasons, so I had to order the entire spring/end cap/locking mechanism assembly (about $120 - and that was only a 10' awning). When I took it apart, the whole thing went "kaplooey" on me and I had not a clue as to how many times to rewind the springs.

When I called their customer service number, they didn't have an answer, but they did send someone out to the factory floor to ask one of their assemblers how many revolutions. (Funny how the engineer didn't know, but the "worker" did!)

Good luck. Hope you can straighten out the tube, because parts are VERY expensive. You might even think about calling your dealer service manager and ask them if they have an old tube lying around from from someone else's unfortunate awning replacement. Perhaps they can help you out.

Mike


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thor said:


> Good luck. Hope you can straighten out the tube, because parts are VERY expensive. You might even think about calling your dealer service manager and ask them if they have an old tube lying around from from someone else's unfortunate awning replacement. Perhaps they can help you out.
> 
> Mike


Good idea!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Good luck. Hope you can straighten out the tube, because parts are VERY expensive. You might even think about calling your dealer service manager and ask them if they have an old tube lying around from from someone else's unfortunate awning replacement. Perhaps they can help you out.
> 
> Mike


Good idea!!
[/quote]

LMAO

Excellent idea. I started calling around for new and used

I also found on the manufacture website installation instructions - the last page has a table with the number of turns vs length.








Getting closer

Any idea how to properly measure and awning?

My awning model #834AW17.401

The Outback flyer say that I have a 16' awning but the model suggests 17'









Thor

edit

I just got a call back from the dealer

tube replacement - $243.83 + 14%tax Cdn (pick-up ---- will not deliver)
labour to install - $180 + 14% tax Cdn ($90/hrs x 2guys)

It is a 17' awning - Model # contains length and colour


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a quick update

Called around to several places - Thanks everyone for their great tips.

I ended emailing Dometic directly and they gave me a number to call.

I can order directly from the factory - hang on...........$150.16





























I asked about delivery thinking this will be big bucks hang on........... $79.59























It gets better...they have a warehouse in Ontario roughly 1hr away ......... $0 for pick up.

So the plan is to borrow my buddies boat trailer and pick it up, I got another friend that lives within 5 min of the warehouse so I am dropping by for dinner as well.

Plan now is to replace not repair and my neighbour is going to help me replace the roller - I will take pics along the way. Hopefully it is as straight forward as I think it is going to be.

If all the $$$ I just saved, I think I will treat myself to a power jack














...DW I hope she is not reading this
















Thor


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just love it when a plan comes together! Sounds like you saved yourself a bunch of money, time, and frustration. On second thought, maybe I should reserve the frustration factor until after all the dust has settled. And you'd be the best judge of the "frustration" factor, anyway.

Keep us apprised of how this all turns out.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is a pic of the damage done by the tree that jumped out in front of me


















Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats great news!! Sounds like your going to save yourself some money. 
BTW, how does that cost compare to the power awning you wanted......








Good luck with the install!


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

Thor said:


> Here is a pic of the damage done by the tree that jumped out in front of me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't said what species tree this was. Does it only grow in some provinces of Canada? I hope it's not found in the U.S., particularly the Pacific N.W. I'd really appreciate knowing any info on it so I can watch for them! I might also stay out of certain areas of Canada where they located. Has anyone posted the area you were in with warning signs?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

LOL

I believe the jumping tree was a pine variety. The lumber value of the tree is about $150 .... same as the awning

what should I do
















Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

See, if you look on the positive side. Now you do not have to angle the awning when it rains. It can now run off both edges and the middle, you might want to patent the idea.









John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> See, if you look on the positive side. Now you do not have to angle the awning when it rains. It can now run off both edges and the middle, you might want to patent the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO

Actually they have an auto rain shedding awning - Check their website, they have a short video. The idea is that one of the supports has a strut built into it. The weight of the water on the awning pushing down on the strut allowing the water to shed. Once the water is going the strut pushes the support out again and the awning is horizontal again.

Thor


----------

